# AKV kitchenettes (Kidani)?



## Carol C (Dec 28, 2009)

Animal Kingdom Villas kitchenettes are supposed to be pretty small. Do they have any cutlery, bowls/plates etc? Is there a pitcher for making lemonade or anything? Does the unit have a blender...or just a coffeemaker & microwave & small frig? How small is the frig...and is it going to be stuffed with mini-bar things, or will it fit my basics I'll be bringing? Thanks for your advice if you've stayted at AKV!


----------



## jamstew (Dec 28, 2009)

There's plastic cutlery and paper bowls (4 each I think). No pitcher or blender that I recall. In addition to the microwave & coffee maker, there's also a toaster. There are no mini-bar items in the fridge, which holds a decent amount.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 29, 2009)

jamstew said:


> There's plastic cutlery and paper bowls (4 each I think). No pitcher or blender that I recall. In addition to the microwave & coffee maker, there's also a toaster. There are no mini-bar items in the fridge, which holds a decent amount.



Oh boy, a toaster too!!!!   :rofl: 

Jamstew, does the fridge have a freezer compartment that would hold a few microwaveable tv dinners? Oh, speaking of tv...is there a DVD player hooked up to the tv on the studio size units? Wondering if I should bring a couple DVDs or some music CDs. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 29, 2009)

Carol C said:


> Oh boy, a toaster too!!!!   :rofl:
> 
> Jamstew, does the fridge have a freezer compartment that would hold a few microwaveable tv dinners? Oh, speaking of tv...is there a DVD player hooked up to the tv on the studio size units? Wondering if I should bring a couple DVDs or some music CDs. Thanks for your help!



There was a DVD player in the studio I stayed in at VWL this fall, so I would assume AKV would have them too.


----------

